# Weird eggs in vivarium



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I woke up this morning to find the front pane of glass in my vivarium is covered in hundreds of tiny white eggs anyone know what laid them and if I should remove them from the tank


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm interesting.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

My isopod cultures get these at times. I'm not sure what they are but im sure the frogs will find whatever hatches delicious


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Looks like a slime mold or a fungus vivbuilder. JVK


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

They all turned black today


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

Personally, I'd pull them out of there, but I'd still hatch them out to see what they are. It would be much easier to put them back in the tank if you want your frogs to feast on them, than remove them from the viv if you determine they are a threat. I guess I'm a 'better safe than sorry' kind of person


----------



## Johno2090 (Aug 31, 2011)

+1 for slime mold.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

My daughter caught a lady bug. The other day and it layed eggs in the container she put it in. they were kinda like that they were closer together but the water on the glass may have slid them around. just a thought. we have ladybugs bad here. If you hatch them keep us updated. 



Lol I need to look at dates when I put my two cents in hahaha


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Vote for snail eggs


----------

